# SW VA Anybody interested in 22 acres



## Natural Beauty Farm

I'm not interested in selling, but I am willing to work with the right people to give them a start. Life has taken me away from a farm that I love and now all I can do is visit a few times during the year. I miss working and puttering around the mountain there, but most of all I hate to see all my work swallowed up by the weeds. One day I hope to return to it and retire.

The present caretakers are moving out so I thought I'd try this again.

The farm: 22.5 acres, 1912 Farmhouse fully updated and restored in 2005, Cabin on mountaintop in process of finishing, five barns, 90% fenced, good spring, small pond, river across street, 300 undeveloped wooded acres surround farm, small town, summer folk, near larger towns, great outdoor activities, great neighbors, fishing and hunting close by.

The land is in a private conservation easement and will always have a caretaker, hence the two houses. It is a barter arrangement and not a paid position.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

I'm not sick or looking for anybody who will have to take care of me. Over the years buildings have been broken into, trees cut, rare plants dug up, etc.. It is in the best interest of the conservation for someone to live on site.

I'm single and have no kids. After my death the conservation protects my rights and wishes forever. So for the right person this could be a life time thing if they so desire. My trustees will have use of the cabin for family vacations. The farmhouse will remain as a caretakers residence.


----------



## farmer35

I am interested in this. Is there an email address that I can send some questions to. My address is [email protected]


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Please post questions here or PM me and I will answer them. This is a process and I do not always have the best connection.

Thank You


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Need non-smoker, does not mean going to quit if I get this chance or will not smoke in the house or can hide smoking during visits. Means NON-SMOKER, I do not care if you were a smoker at one time, just be honest with me now.
No drugs, see above if you need clarification.
Little/no drinking, this means a glass with supper at the most.
Respectful person/couple/family. This is a small community, I will hear about everything that happens no matter where I am in the world. You will be given the chance to learn firsthand everything you want to know from the people here, but you must give them respect to get knowledge back. It will not all happen overnight either, so come into this with the mindset of a slower lifestyle.
Are you Self motivated? There is a lot of work involved if you want to simplify your life and eat from the land. Folks will help you out all they can, but they have just as much if not more work on their side of the fence. If you like the idea of sitting on the front porch drinking tea all day and watching the river flow by while your neighbor is planting his garden and then expect him to mow the grass on both sides of the fence then you will find a neighbor soon too busy with other things to help you out when you need him most.

Be of good character


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

I'm looking for someone who wants to live off the grid as much as possible, practice organic methods, learn new things and experiment with ways to help mother earth. This was once the beginning of a small community made up of friends with big ideas. I still have the original mission statement and goals for the teaching farm that was going to be set up. Life took us down other paths though. 
I prefer someone who is a bit of a greenhorn, but thirsts for knowledge and wants to experiment and maybe buck the established rules a bit. I'm talking about growing tomatoes in January, rotational grazing, etc. I will share my knowledge gleaned, as will those around me through e-mail or phone calls with the asking. They will have to listen and weigh others thoughts though first before making a decision and not bulldoze over everyone around them. Neighbors concerns must be answered and addressed before anything happens that would affect them.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Pets and livestock are welcome as long as you take care of them and keep them fenced in. I grew up working for the Humane Society my grandparents started, this is a strict condition. I want to maintain good relations with my neighbors and they do not want someone living next door who is disrespectful. I also do not like getting calls that my caretakers pets are attacking their little dog. All animals must be kept up to date with shots and rabies, dogs and cats must have a county license and everything must be under control at all times.
I raised and showed Silkies for a few years, there are two coops ready to be put to use. A tobacco barn sits up the mountain and my horses have called it home for 12 years. Cows, pigs, horses and lots of goats have all called the farm home at one time or another. In fact I think the back 300 acres still has a herd of goats loose from many, many years ago.

An orchard was planted 10 years ago, but after I left it grew over with blackberries.

I hand dug a pond, but silt has all but filled it in. I'd like to get some equipment in one day and put in a proper stream bed and pond system that could be use to raise fish and propagate plants.

With my job I have the cash now to invest in the land and build my cabin, but not the time. Ideally I would like to find someone who is willing to barter an investment of their time while learning for a free place to stay and use of the land to grow an organic style garden.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Some construction experience would be helpful. I started building a tree house that quickly expanded into a three room cabin. Plans include a 32â greenhouse for winter heating, wood fired sauna, large decks for watching the river below, skylights for ventilation, recycled wood, hardwood floors, solar panels, composting toilet, greywater system, and an on demand water heater. Iâve been building and purchasing things as my time allows so right now there is stacks of materials ready to be put to use.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

The caretaker would have use of the finished farmhouse. It has two bedrooms, one bath, a small kitchen with electric stove and refrigerator, living room, den with door, and attic could be finished off in an afternoon-its partially wired and insulated. House has septic tank, city water, electricity, front porch overlooking river and a very large Beech Tree for a swinging chair. I'm told that high speed Internet might be available but you would need to double check if its an important item, I had it in town, but that was 4 miles away from the farm.

Caretakers agree to:

Maintain the entire 22 +/- acres in a well kept state:
Without obvious trash build up either on the land or in any buildings.
Grass is to be kept mowed from the road to behind the farmhouse so as to give a clear view of the lower half of the property and the buildings. (+/- 2 acres)
Keep brush cleared from woods and trails.
Plant mixed forest from US Forestry seedlings provided on a yearly basis in areas that were logged.
Maintain 5 cords of firewood at cabin.
Pick up supplies as requested.
Voluntarily help out with ongoing projects
Keep people off the property that have not been given permission to enter.
Act as a steward and a representative of Natural Beauty Farm with everyone they encounter.
Keep up with their personal expenses and appearance.
Keep an open line of communication and farm updates through e-mail or phone calls on a regular basis
Maintain fences if livestock is kept.
Take responsibility for their own actions and any livestock that gets out


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

I was very frugal with my electric and it ran $19 a month for the entire farm, I think its running a lot higher now, the remodel did add a heat pump which the caretakers used exclusively, I had propane and a wood stove. Water is $30 for 2 months I THINK, I used the spring water, had to go city water to get loan. Electric and water are the caretakers expense, insurance will not allow a wood stove in the farmhouse, sorry. I'm willing to let you do the research though to convince him otherwise and take out a separate policy.

Living room is fixed up for a wood stove for heat, but there is not one right now. It was one of the surprising things I did get to keep in the remodel. If you cut wood off the property then your electric bills should stay low. Dead trees may be cut for firewood, but 2 trees have to be planted in their place. ( I cover that cost, you supply the labor) Land is 50/50 forest and pasture right now. 5 acres was logged of big trees and scrub left by the previous owners family and needs to be cleaned up and replanted. Brush and undergrowth can be cleared without a problem. Basically the caretaker and I just have to have a very open line of communication and plan things out a week or month or year if its possible in advance. Its pretty easy since I'm the executor of the easement.

House comes unfurnished.

Neighbors are great I miss them.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Me: 40, self taught IT guy, work beside a service dog in the woods with youth who have âissuesâ around the country so I only get to visit on quick trips during the summer. Some winters I get to spend more time, but not every year, grew up trapezing through the woods and land in 6 different states, know a lot about animals and taking care of the land and willing to share it all, but still have a lot to learn, spent most of my adult life living and working in communes around the country (think Asheville, wanta be hippy children not Texas cults), logged over 25K miles of backpacking, worked since I was 8, owned too many businesses to keep track of or count, decided at a young age to invest my paychecks in land, built houses for homeless families, remodeled 8 houses so far, built a log cabin, two tree houses, taught classes on building yurts and domes for low cost housing alternatives, lost two of the people I loved to a drunk driver, have no time for selfish individuals or people who take advantage of others, surrounded by an amazing group of friends, love traveling and life.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Most supplies are there already, or were. Fencing is in fields, The way I look at it, if its there and I don't have plans to use it on the cabin then it belongs on another part of the farm and I will let the caretaker decide what to do with it (within reason). If something is for my enjoyment or the conservation then I will foot the bill for supplies (within reason, ie I will order or know ahead of time the cost and agree to it) If you want to build a 30 foot greenhouse and the parts in the barn will only build a 20 foot, then the caretaker will foot the extra 10 foot cost. I will work with anybody within reason, but I would have to have a proposal detailing the cost benefits to the conservation and myself before writing a check for something that only benefits one person. Does that sound too mean or unreasonable? On the other hand though if everyone is in agreement for a big idea and a master plan is drawn up then I can see a budget being set out for a grand improvement. I would need some time to see commitment though first. Like I said the biggest thing for me is open communication. People do look out for me there and I hear everything eventually. That being said there is an evaluation every 90 days by one of the board members for the first two years. Unless there is a problem that needs to be addressed though they are very informal if communication has been very open and fluid.

Garden is up to the caretakers, local forest service already has been working with the farm for the change over of trees. Basically it means I have the right people around in April to plant (trust me I can pull 50 people to help if I have supervisors)
I think it will help in your thinking to separate the present short term things as the caretakers financial responsibilities and enjoyment from the 50 - 100 year things that are my contributions to generations for use. Knowledge wise I will share all, financially for short term not so much. Long term its all in for me, but I would like some labor contribution from the caretaker. Does this make any sense? If someone wants to raise chickens, then they need to buy the chickens and be responsible for their care 100%, I have no interest in raising chickens from another part of the country. Yes, they will be improving the farm in their eyes and maybe I will reap some benefit if they leave in the middle of the night, but that is why the use of the farm is free. They have not lost much besides time and hopefully very little $$ was involved, if they learned something then it would be even to me, education costs sometimes, lets hope I can keep everyone on the plus side though. If they left and the next caretaker decided that they wanted a board fence around the farm then I do not want to set myself up to be responsible for that cost.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

My Goals are simple for myself and the land..... fix driveway (construction has left pot holes on upper road), finish cabin (long project), improve soil, plant mixed forest in place of pines

Goals that someone might want to take on...get orchard up, fix/finish fences if animals are to be kept, dig pond, plant flowers, put in terraced garden for full sun benefit, repair barns- projects that I would expect someone who wanted to make a place their home to take on, but nothing that I or anyone else would require be done. As I said this is for the protection of the land and wild animals that live on it, letting someone use it to make a small farm is a bonus to the caretakers. That being said the farm is home to Birds of Prey and anyone who wants to raise fowl will have to keep the animals in a covered pen or live in harmony with the feeding habits of the protected birds.

The barns: If I had my way they would be torn down, the beautiful wood recycled into interior housing materials for the community. If someone decided to raise livestock a better barn could be built. But they would have to want to make a long term commitment.

The land is not all flat, tractors do not work but in a small field so I used tillers and muscle, its mountain land and its is Beautiful. There is nothing like sitting on the top of a mountain watching the river below and having Red Tail Hawks or Golden Eagles flying at eye level with you 25 feet away.

For someone who wants to make a go at this. I think there is lots of opportunities to bring in extra income and still protect the land.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

As you can see I'm pretty easy going and am not looking for anybody to commit 40+ hours in exchange for free rent. If I can have piece of mind that anything I store at the farm is safe and will not be sold or taken without my permission, my time is maximized when I am able to come there (might ask you to pick up a box of nails etc.. if I'm coming in late one night and wanting to work the next morning...Hardware store is 2 hour round trip drive, but I give plenty of notice usually a week or two, its three hour drive at work too so I'm use to planning ahead) and I can get a helping hand when I'm there then I'm a happy guy.

If you are looking for a place to learn and put some of your knowledge to work let me know and ask lots of questions, this is a process for everyone and I want it to be clear in everyones mind to avoid problems later


----------



## mezzogirl

quoted from OP: "As you can see I'm pretty easy going..."

OK. I can't resist saying, because this area of VA is beautiful an I read all of your posts here. You are not easy going. You have more rules than any HOA in all of Atlanta. I was waiting to read what I could or could not cook for dinner on Wednesday nights....Good luck filling this position.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Somebody asked me to post this, its old but might help.

Natural Beauty Farm Mission Statement
Borrowed from âThe Good Life Centerâ Harborside, ME
(August 1996, revised July 2002)

The mission of The Farm Center is to perpetuate, teach, inspire and educate practitioners of simple, frugal and purposeful living. Building on the nearly lost ideas and principals of our grandparents, The Farm Center encourages and supports individual and collective efforts to live sustainably into the future. Guided by the principles of kindness, respect and compassion in relationships with natural and human communities, The Farm Center promotes active participation in the advancement of social justice, creative integration of the life of the mind, body and spirit, and deliberate choice in living responsibly and harmoniously in an increasingly complicated world.


The Farm Center will:

1)	Conserve and save a former self-sustaining family farm from development, using the example of conscientious and thoughtful living in harmony with nature;
2)	Work towards bringing the farm back to self-sufficiency
3)	Live in harmony with the natural elements as much as possible while acting as a teaching facility for all that want to learn the simple ways.
4)	Share the philosophy underlying the "good life" practices at Natural Beauty Farm to encourage a diverse audience to apply this philosophy in their own distinct environments and life circumstances;
5)	Offer residential and visiting fellowships, stewardships, and educational programs on homesteading and sustainable living at Natural Beauty Farm and other homesteads;
6)	Provide a safe, healthy place to work and raise the next generation 
7)	Serve as a resource and network for scholars, homesteaders, gardeners, social and political activists, and students of simple and sustainable living;
8)	Practice right livelihood and follow simple living principles, in all pursuits, so that The Farm Center itself models what it seeks to promote.
9)	Social Sustainability: practicing nonviolence, cooperation, interdependence, trust, mutual respect, diversity, self-care and caring about each other.
10)	Work on caring for the natural systems vital to our spiritual and physical health. 


Some ways we will minimize our environmental impact are: 
â¢	Solar heating and hot water options 
â¢	Organic gardens, native trees and shrubs 
â¢	Stream bank plant preservation 
â¢	Wetland creation for added habitat and storm water management. 
â¢	Bicycle storage with weather protection 
â¢	Green building materials: tin roofs, low E windows, cellulose insulation, etc. 
â¢	Rainwater catchment for irrigation 
â¢	Composting and recycling centers


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Natural Beauty Farm


"The boss here is nature, the animals set our alarm clock. The best movies are in the clouds and lightning just before the storm, and you eat when you're hungry."

Glad to see your interest in our work. Everyone living here has an equal say in what goes on in our small community. The belief that everyone holds a piece of the truth is very important to the group and it's belief in balancing ideas and perspectives for the best outcome. We believe that decisions made as part of a shared process are better decisions. The main framework is trust and honesty among members, a caring for each other and mother earth, and an understanding of how we fit in and our role in the community outside our farm. We don't use illegal drugs, whine about our situation, or break any of the outside communities laws. There are no gurus, no madmen, nobody stands over you with a gun while you work, you can even eat a store bought, fat laden, chemical enriched, totally artificial piece of junk food in front of the whole board of trustees without a problem. (As long as you brought enough to share with those that partake of such stuff.) We buy or grow mostly organic whole foods and bio-regional, seasonal produce. We shop mainly at the local farmers' market, our natural foods co-op, locally owned and operated businesses, and environmentally and socially responsible businesses. We recycle, compost, and use salvaged and local materials as much as possible.

On a daily basis, we all work pretty hard doing what needs to be done around here, from renovations and repairs to gardening and landscaping to cooking and cleaning. We welcome hard-working, pioneering souls who are eager to use their talents to help us with the challenging, exciting, and rewarding work of building something for all to enjoy. The average hours put into the farm per month is 50 per person, with more hours in the spring and summer and slacking off fall and winter as the farm gets tucked into natures blanket of cold sleep. Everyone puts in several hours a week on the farm, even if they work off it. This work is what we all enjoy the most and is the reason for bonding together. If you are afraid of the work because you don't know how to do something, but are willing to learn, we'll get through it together. If you afraid of work period. Don't apply. (You'll make everyone happier, including yourself.)

If you end up moving close to us, we will help you in every way possible from gathering discounted or free material to the construction and raising. We love the unusual house that takes care of and helps our mother earth and the outrageous ideas that stretch the imagination. We have temporary housing in the old farmhouse for visitors. It's crowded though.

The mountains surround us, and we have rivers close by. We are located four miles from a small town that gets lots of hikers, bicyclists and horseback riders. The next town is 11 miles away; it is a big historic town with a hospital and all the needs of a big town with lots of tourists. Everyone from older people bused in for a live theater show, to the families with kids on vacation. If you want to work in a big city, there are four, anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour away. We operate a small family style restaurant in our little town of 1000. We are in the process of buying another commercial piece of property that we will either rent out for extra income or use to start something ourselves, either way we hope it brings us closer to self sufficiency. We have electricity from the grid but are looking at alternatives, water from a great spring that flows out of our mountain and into a spring house before coming into the house or going to the animals. Our heat comes from the wood we burn, first in chopping, then from the fire in the stove. A backup of propane keeps pipes from freezing if the stoves ever go out. 

We are looking for people who have a pioneering spirit (we are a loosely formed community with lots of work ahead), don't mind somewhat rough accommodations (the farmhouse needs a lot of repairs and renovations), are hard-working self-starters, and are committed to working towards social and environmental sustainability. We welcome everyone who is willing to enter into a group where the goal is no negativity or hostility towards our fellow man.

If you would be interested in visiting with us, please write and tell us a little about yourself.

We also request that you write to:
FRIENDS OF PEACE PILGRIM
PO Box 2207
Shelton, CT 06484
Tel. (203) 926-1581
Ask for a booklet entitled "Steps to Inner Peace", it is free for the asking. 
They also have a website: http://www.peacepilgrim.com/

Although we are not a religious community, (we don't hold anyone to a particular religion, and feel that everyone has a right to their faith and beliefs.) Rather, we support each other in following our own individual spiritual paths. We feel that her thoughts on peace and the ways in obtaining it are valid. It helps us clarify our purpose and gives you a better understanding of what we are trying to accomplish.

Thank you for your interest, we hope to be hearing from you again soon.
Best of luck in your searching.

Natural Beauty Farm

Hic Habitat Felicitas
Here lives Happiness


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Like I said its from 12 years ago. Since then alot has been fixed and changed. I just posted it because I was asked about it and figured others might want to see it too.


----------



## Karen

I don't find his "rules" unreasonable in the least. It seems he's just asking for someone who is willing to respect, care for, and act responsibly on the land they will be inhabiting. Sure doesn't seem like too much to ask for.


----------



## AJ Williams

If I was in a position to do it I would offer to take care of it for him. His rules are reasonable and the Man sounds like he totally loves this place. You don't just hand a place off to someone elses care without laying ground rules. He obviously wants someone on the same sheet of music he is. It is not a objectionable task for the right person or family.


----------



## jadedhkr

Sounds like a wonderful opportunity. If the house had another bedroom I'd apply. This is just the kind of life I've been trying to cultivate for my children. Good luck in your search


----------



## njmama

Wow, this sounds awesome!


----------



## tarbe

Karen said:


> I don't find his "rules" unreasonable in the least. It seems he's just asking for someone who is willing to respect, care for, and act responsibly on the land they will be inhabiting. Sure doesn't seem like too much to ask for.




I agree.

If this were a rental arrangement, where a renter is paying to live there, then one might have grounds for questioning some of the rules.

But in this case, I think I would ask all the same things myself. Maybe a couple more! 

I wish the OP the best of luck in finding someone to care-take his place.


Tim


----------



## mezzogirl

Ok, guys, I wasn't trying to be snarky. I read everything again and see that this is not a rental situation- which is what I thought it to be. I missed the barter part and that the caretaker stays for free. Can you tell I have lived in the burbs too long and resent rules rules rules?? Rose, the pictures are beautiful. I am sure that this would be an economical solution for a family who wants to homestead. And again, that area of VA is gorgeous.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Den has been used as a bedroom before also. But I'm not going to call the house a four bedroom since the county tax is for a two bedroom. <GRIN>


----------



## emerald_2033

This is a fabulous opportunity for someone! Wish my family could do it but the laws regarding homeschooling in Va. are still unclear to me. I've been researching them and will continue to do so, but so far they seem to be far more constrictive than we're willing to put up with.
Good luck to the OP, I hope you find the perfect person/people to nurse the land.
Andrea


----------



## HOTW

This looks soooo tempting to me. Sounds too remote for us right now, son is ballet dancer and must attend many classes a week....:Bawling: 'sides we have a 1 year plan to get outta where we are-hopefully at that point JT will be ready for a preprofessonal program somewhere..


----------



## Concrete Cowboy

Natural Beauty Farm...PM Sent


----------



## Concrete Cowboy

I just want to add that even if you donât think we are a fit, I would love dialogue with folks from the area. Weâve recently been investigating relocation to this area.


----------



## Karen

emerald_2033 said:


> This is a fabulous opportunity for someone! Wish my family could do it but the laws regarding homeschooling in Va. are still unclear to me. I've been researching them and will continue to do so, but so far they seem to be far more constrictive than we're willing to put up with.
> Good luck to the OP, I hope you find the perfect person/people to nurse the land.
> Andrea


I have homeschooled in North Carolina and now in Virginia. It's MUCH easier and much more freedom in VA. You only have to annually register (it's called a Notice of Intent to Homeschool - very simple form to your Superintendent of your county school); and your children have to take a standardized test each year. You can use any standardized test you wish and you can even use the CAT-E test (available from Seton for $10 - which includes scoring and results mailed back to you) and you are permitted to administer the test to your children yourself (no restrictions). You just submit a copy of the results to the superintendent via mail each year.

We recently had law changes and have no restrictions on how many days you must attend school, what curriculum to use, no record keeping required, etc. You only have to have a high school diploma to homeschool your children.

Here in our end of the state (SW Virginia where the property above is located) I don't know of a single school incident. The school boards are extremely homeschool friendly and supportive. I'm sure Rose can also confirm the friendly homeschooling attitude of the schools since she also homeschooled here.


----------



## MaryE

Where is this place? Have any town names been mentioned? I ask because it sounds like a fabulous opportunity, but my DH would still need a job.


----------



## Karen

Also about an hour from Damascus is the Johnson City/Kingsport TN area. They have every store, medical facility, resturant, etc. you can imagine there.


----------



## Veronica

emerald_2033 said:


> This is a fabulous opportunity for someone! Wish my family could do it but the laws regarding homeschooling in Va. are still unclear to me. I've been researching them and will continue to do so, but so far they seem to be far more constrictive than we're willing to put up with.
> Good luck to the OP, I hope you find the perfect person/people to nurse the land.
> Andrea


We homeschool in Virginia and it is not hard. Of course, look up the rules for more information, but we have to send in a form with the county during the summer, and at the end of the school year have an evaluation of the child done. The evaluation can be a test, such as the California Achievement Test; a teacher who interviews the child, or grades turned in from an accredited school. Not hard at all, and I generally just give a CAT test to my daughter every year.

Veronica


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Three great local guys helped me spread 16 tons.... yes TONS of gravel today by hand so that the new caretakers will have a new driveway.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

The farm has been a haven for abused animals over the years and right now a very old pot-bellied pig and Belgian Draft horse call it home. I buy all their food, but the caretakers arrange to pick it up and feed them during the winter. Wilbur the pig is blind we think, and stays under the horses belly most of the day for protection from stray dogs. Daisy the draft loves attention, but at 16 hands this can be a bit scary if you are not use to horses. She is a sweetheart though, and just wanders through the woods all year. There were 4 horses and this is the first winter she has been alone in 10 years so that might be why she and the pig are close friends. During the summer they do for themselves and Wilbur gets garden scraps from Bill and his wife next door. I really think she cooks for three so that Wilbur gets scraps. I had looked for new homes for them, but since they have been there for so long and do not cause trouble, and Bill asked me not to get rid of them, they have stayed.


----------



## emerald_2033

Thanks for the homeschooling info ! I was getting stuff from a friend who homeschooled in the DC 'burbs and she had a terrible experience! So she came back to NC...from what I'm finding here (HT boards) and HSLDA etc. Va. is very similar to NC and easy to deal with.
I'm gonna share the thread with my husband and perhaps send our info to the OP. 
One question...is Damascus the closest town? I ask because we would need to check and see if dh would be close enough to continue working where he does now....he's gone all week so the commute would be there on Monday and back on Friday...the company asks that those who live far out do so within a certain mileage....lol...probably too much info for y'all.
Thanks for helping me clear my mind on the HS stuff...as you know it can be overwhelming to think of moving the homeschool!
Andrea


----------



## emerald_2033

That is a lot of gravel isn't it...?!?! 
I am going to go ahead and pm the owner...not real comfortable going into alot of personal detail on a public thread...
Andrea


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Damascus is in the corner of Tenn, NC and VA but not too far from Kentucky either. Its an hour to Johnson City Tn, 2 hours to Asheville and three to Charlotte. You can Mapquest us. Hope this helps.


----------



## kimkc

We would love more information about this if the position is still available.
Kirk and Kim
[email protected]


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Offer is still on the table. What more do you want to know? You can ask questions here or PM me.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

As I receive questions that I think might help other people I will post them here.

A few people asked for a list of household expenses and farm expenses.........Normal household expenses are covered by the caretaker. Don't know quite what other bills there would be that have not been discussed. Since it is a newly remodeled house, with no rent involved and little required for work, basic upkeep would be the caretakers responsibility. Basically if you break it, try to fix it. I do have a fix-it friend who helps me out when things do break on the farm. This has never been an issue. If you want cable or internet then you will have a bill. Hooking up to the spring is up to the caretaker. City water is hooked up to the house. The spring is 100 feet away and runs 365 days. I use it for my own drinking water when I'm working and carry jugs of it to my cabin. I'm open to shutting the city water off and turning the spring back on if the caretaker wants to help with the labor, the pump and pressure tank is still here and looks to be fine.
Farm expenses will differ greatly from one person to the next. I'm here protecting the trees, some over 100 years old. Any farming will be done as the caretakers business and I suggest they approach it as such.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Tools on Farm: Tiller, shovels, will purchase new mower this year and weed eater.... guys before used sickles and machete, rakes, lots of hand tools, farm 4x4 truck etc.. 

Don't have: Tractor, ATV, well do but its parts.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

People I meet at work come sometimes for days off to be in the woods, and get away from the kids they are working with. Think of it like a retreat for artistic people. Some of the locals think they have been invaded by hippies living at a mountaintop commune because we live in the woods year round and prefer walking into town. They use the yurt or tents, for the most part you will not notice them after they tell you they are on the property, unless you need help in the garden or something. Most of them I have known for years and they spend a day or two then come back to work in the woods with me. The cabin has solar electricity, rain water, and we are working at getting the greenhouse up before spring. Its not 100% but friends stay in it when I'm here. Only a few people have a key to it, for the most part everyone camps out on the back 300, grabs water from the springs and will give you privacy. There is not alot of them though maybe 8 will visit during the summer. Last year there were only three visitors. If I get a chance to spend any amount of time though, then you may have to put up with as many as five or so people walking up and down the mountain to bring up building materials, guitars, and groceries. Oh and we eat family style so the caretakers as part of the family are always welcome at the table.


Driveway has two gates, main gate and gate to the cabin. Single lane so nobody goes past the caretakers house without them knowing. If anyone is ever disrespectful, then the caretakers have the right to ask them to leave. These people work with children though and I doubt you will ever see anything but their best behavior.


----------



## PBPitcher

What an opportunity. Part of me wants to just pick up and say "We'll do it!!"...you just make it sound sooo enticing


----------



## jodapp

OMG, doesnt this sound like heaven awaiting, sounds quite close to Linda also. Best of luck, wish we could help.


----------



## DrBraeburn

I was born not far from the area that farm is located in That area is absolutely gorgeous
if not for my age I would jump on it in a heart beat I would love to have my birth place the walls are at least 2 foot thick..... its a fortress...... but the land all over that area has skyrocketed in price or had..... I dont know about now with all this housing mess


----------



## Giant

What type of orchard is it, how many trees in the orchard? Looking at the laundry list of chores it does seem a little bit overwhelming on the time side. Would you have any problem with quiet Christians (meaning us).


----------



## sherry in Maine

wish it could be me . . . . not realistic for my life right now. I'm envious of the one who takes it on.
Sherry


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Giant said:


> What type of orchard is it, how many trees in the orchard? Looking at the laundry list of chores it does seem a little bit overwhelming on the time side. Would you have any problem with quiet Christians (meaning us).


No problem here Giant.

Orchard had 30 trees at one time, someone cut a few down for firewood :grump:

They were a mixture, Old time apples, Pears, Peach, Cherry, etc.... 

Chores? I posted a list of projects that someone was welcome to take on, but as I said none of them are required to be done by the caretaker. So if you wanted to take on something you would have all the time in the world to accomplish it.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Farmhouse is completely remodeled and up to date. City water, full bathroom, electric lights, heat pump and central air unit. Kitchen is small but could be expanded with a few well chosen tables and cabinets.


----------



## pamcat

My grandparents lived in Damascus all their lives. Your descriptions bring back many good memories. pam


----------



## jc12551

This is exactly what my husband and I have been looking for. We have been actively seeking such a position. When he gets home tonight I will have him pm any and all questions.

We were married in the Konnarock SDA church there (at least I think it is the same area).


----------



## jc12551

My brother-in-law's in-laws live there. Our church had sold its building and was not done with the new one. So this family which I had never met hosted the wedding in their church. Can't think of their last name, but I think the father's was Paul. They were so kind to my husband and I. It snowed so much the night before we were not sure we could make it to the church. Paul offered to hook a wagon up to the tractor if necessary. All that kept running through my mind was, "You might be a ******* if...." :rotfl:


----------



## Nomad

I wonder how many people are interested in this opportunity? I know it would be a chance of a lifetime for my family. It looks like the home schooling regulations are about the same as Ohio.


Nomad


----------



## Love the Land

Hello,
Has this dream, I mean position, been filled? 
Thank you.

Robert


----------



## AngieM2

In Admin forum, there's a post showing that about 1/2 days's of posts are missing, so I know one or two are missing from this thread. Please just repost.


----------



## AngieM2

I had asked...

Could a single lady in good health but not really strong work in this caretaker position? (56)

Also, are there security lights? If so are they on motion detectors, and do they have an off switch?

I've read through all the posts, but forget if you've answered about the possibility of having an off premiss part-time job to pay for the electricity, etc.

Angie


----------



## Karen

Angie, I can't help but laugh. Security lights? No one even locks their doors....lol. Most don't even lock their car doors at Walmart. I don't think they even have a crime rate in Damascus...lol.


----------



## AngieM2

I just don't like security lights, they block the "good dark".

Hey, people have to know.!

Angie


----------



## HOTW

Rose2005- you seem to know a lot about this place did you live there at one point?


----------



## Nette

Angie, I haven't read all the posts, but can vouch for the fact that this is a VERY nice area. Very safe, very beautiful, and you can "talk to the trees" to your heart's content.


----------



## 4nTN

I live probably about 5 miles from this property,right over the Tn line.I shop at Food City in Damascus and take my kids to the little park there often.It is a wonderful "little" town, very safe.
This sounds like the deal of a lifetime.I`d do it in a heartbeat if i didn`t already have my own place.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Just put one up tonight, its switched so it can be turned on or off.

We just enclosed the porch and made a mud room filled with windows and new outlets so the house door does not have to be open when an extension cord is run out into the yard. Neighbors stopped by to check it out and the steps were too dark for them coming in, so I ran new wires and gave them a light to walk home by. It shuts off after a few minutes so the good darkness comes back when a light is not needed.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Angie.... Anybody who takes this offer is of course welcome to work off-site. I just need the farm lived on so it does not get destroyed and broken in to. 

The only "labor" requirement is mowing weeds/grass and restocking firewood for the cabin. To be honest though I'm there so little it probaly averages $100 of wood a year, so if you could not cut the wood yourself off the property (which is free) then I have no objections to you having it delivered and stacked. The reason I put this in here, everything I listed has a reason behind it if you want to ask I will tell, But the reason I put this in is because all my firewood was taken by a former caretaker to burn in the farmhouse and never replaced.


----------



## ||Downhome||

droped you a pm awhile ago been interested in geting down that way for awhile now, things have changed a little since the pm. but I am still interested in the position. I dont have a family to bring and I know you probably would rather help a family out but Im game to give it a go and Ive got nothing better to do but work. I have a few animals that would come along with me and I would want a few more once I was there. Im 35 this year and still have a lot of energy yet. want to know anything else holler back ,
would be happy to let you know anything you would like to know. thanks


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

I'm on my way back to work in March so for now I have a temporary caretaker living on the farm. 

What does this mean.....

Well the position is still open.
He has agreed to stay for as long as I need him and will move aside should someone need to move into the farmhouse.
I'm still looking for the right family or person so keep posting.
I want to give some of the families I've been talking to the time to work things out that would preclude them from accepting the job.
I will not be forced into making a decision overnight, this gives me the time to check everyone out and get to know them.
Be prepared to ask lots of questions. 


Things that have changed:
I was approached to develop an outdoor classroom by a private group.

If I accept this route:
The person(s) I select will have to be on board with heavily protecting the land and teaching others about the trees.
A lot more work will be required but a small stipend will be available. Not enough to live off of alone, but it could become something bigger in future years once the project was off the ground.

I have not decided on a route yet, but wanted to post this and keep everyone updated.

I will probably hold off on a decision until the caretaker is found and then let them help plan the future of the farm since I want them to oversee it for the years to come.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm glad to see you have a temp person.

I'd think a person you chose to meet and seriously consider would feel better having someone there to show them around when they take a serious look at your place.

Now this "heavily protect" the land referred to in regards to the possible outdoor classroom. Are you thinking just a presence so they don't pull the plants and carve initial on the trees, and other things of that nature, or something more dangerous?



Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Can more photos of the place be linked to, or posted?

Especially something like from the road up towards the house and more, so people can get a good idea of the lay of the topographic area of the land.

Angie


----------



## JOverly

My wife woke me up to read your article on homesteading and your opportunity, Let me tell you about us and where we are in our lives.
My wife and I grew up in rural towns (though she is a southerner and I am a northerner) and ran to the city life to make our mark on the world, we have accomplished those foolish ideals and are desiring to get back to a simpler time and place.
We are a family of 5 though we have a daughter that is graduating this year and going off to college, we have a 10 year old daughter and an 8 year son that are the greatest kids.
We live in suburbia Atlanta and have for the last 23 years, I have been working IT for the last 12 years and due to the economy and working in the construction supply business was laid off last November.
I currently have my on IT Support business that enables me to live and pay the bills until this mid-May (daughters graduation).
After her graduation we were planning on exiting the sububia lifestyle and trying to move to Maine (Never been ther yet but it seems to be calling a simpler time) but moving to start a small farm and live more freely than we are today.
We feel bound to a lifestyle that we cannot seem to win at anymore (at least in pleasure and fun).
My wife has begun grinding her own grains for bread (and makes a great bread I might add). I love to cut firewood and split it by hand.
I enjoy working outside (though I work with computers all day... though I am not your typical geek).
We have never smoked (yes I said never) and we have never done any drugs (yes I said never).
We are not perfect people but we try to live a godly lifestyle that make our mothers proud.
This timing in our life not only begs us to change our lifestyle but also affords us to make the change (the window is open at this moment in time)
I am not looking for a free ride for I don't think this task is anything but free.
Homesteading / Farming takes a lot of hard work and love but this is a great opportunity to make our dreams come true.
If you would like to talk with us then email me back for we would like to talk to you about your opportunity.

Thanks for the time.

Jesse


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

AngieM2 said:


> Now this "heavily protect" the land referred to in regards to the possible outdoor classroom. Are you thinking just a presence so they don't pull the plants and carve initial on the trees, and other things of that nature, or something more dangerous?
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


Yes Angie its just for a presence. Talk to visitors about trash and not dropping things on the ground. Not carving in the trees, etc... Leave no trace stuff.

No guns required.


----------



## Nicole Volmer

I crave what you have talked about here and would consider it the opportunity and privilege of a lifetime to learn from others and then pass it along again to my children and others on the same journey. We are a homeschooling family with 4 children. We currently just sold our 2 1/2 acres to become debt free and live off the land in increments as we learn. My husband is a self employed general contractor and a master electrician. My 34yo husband and 16yo son are the hardest working men I know. We are not desperate for work or housing but desire to learn to work with our hands and pass this heritage down to our children, that they may learn to be hard workers and appreciate God's creation. I have been looking at buying my own piece of land and building our home as we go. It has been our goal for years to to work toward homesteading. We have some capital to buy a small piece of land but not enough to do what we would love to do. We would love to talk with you more if you have not already filled the position.


----------



## Chasity2009

My family and i would love the opportunity to talk with you about this property. We have experience taking care of a farm and think that it would be a great match for our family. Please contact me so i could give you more specifics about our young family of 5. I believe that we could help each other out. Thank you so much.


----------



## AngieM2

Closed at Original Poster's request.


----------

